# Book proofreading?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Do you or do you know someone who proof reads authors works? I have a couple of authors that I review stories for and would like to do some editing /proofreading for newer authors. I am working my way through upworks ever so slowly to get listed there. Any other ideas?


----------



## han_solo (Aug 31, 2014)

My wife loves to read. Can you do this and be paid? If so i am sure it is not much? Can you send me info on this please


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Maybe book indexing? I thought about this but decided to go a different route instead; I have a book on it if you're interested, just send me a PM and I'll send it to you 

Edit: only reason I changed my mind is I have one finger with a blown tendon, and indexing requires pretty fast typing skills to make better money


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I can do proofreading for errors in spelling and grammar, and do some sentence restructuring if wanted. I'm really good at that and I have written many short stories over the years, and college papers that got straight A's. I've also done many years of online marketing, managed very large business websites, and written copy for those for the past 18 years.

It's work on the computer, right? In what form of documents? I don't work a regular job outside the home, except some at home work for my new North American domestic yak fiber marketing project for the 2nd largest yak herd rancher in the US going on, so I have plenty of free time at home to do such work. If it would earn me a little extra money I would be greatful for that. You can PM me if you are interested in this.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've often thought about this, as I'm a fast and accurate reader and very good at spelling. But, I'm a terrible typist; as in two fingers terrible, lol. So, I never checked into it further. I _would_ be interested in reading up on the money making potential, though. 

Incidentally IowaLez, You spell it grateful, not greatful...just sayin'. and only busting your chops a little. :gaptooth:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

It was a typo, not how I actually spell the word. I know how to spell the word just fine, and lots of others too. 

I was in a rush while posting, and didn't really have the time to correct anything. I had lots of stuff going on yesterday, and posting online is a separate deal than working on my PC at a better pace and being careful about my typing. I have my spell checking turned off the last week, it isn't functioning right when I use it online. Even the way my HT posts are looking in my browser is crazy, and it's only on this stupid forum, not any others I'm a member of. Only a portion of the post writing window is visible to me.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

IowaLez,

Wrote, because to use a quote on your post would be more confusing!

"Even the way my HT posts are looking in my browser is crazy, and it's only on this stupid forum, not any others I'm a member of. Only a portion of the post writing window is visible to me. "

The reason why your posts run off the page on HT at least is that your "Location" listing is SO LONG and location line doesn't wrap like a normal line of type on a lot of forums.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My posts look totally NORMAL in my browser, Firefox and Chrome, if I view them while NOT LOGGED IN AS A MEMBER, so it's NOT my location line creating the problem!

My location line has been absolutely the SAME for MONTHS up until now, with no prior problems. 

Something has defintely changed to make it look wrong.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I've beta read for some rather well known authors. There's usually no pay involved, though I've gotten the occasional free book, and I had an author buy me lunch once because she was in town on a tour and we met up (and I totally wasn't expecting free lunch!) ... There's also usually no shortage of volunteers once someone becomes a "known" author.

Proofreaders who do get paid usually work for a publisher or are doing work for hire on various sites. The pay is minimal. You're lucky to make minimum wage and no benefits.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

RichNC said:


> The reason why your posts run off the page on HT at least is that your "Location" listing is SO LONG and location line doesn't wrap like a normal line of type on a lot of forums.


That is a fact, the location lines in most of the php and vb based forums do not include a text wrap feature.

Here is a thought... FIX YOUR LOCATION!


----------

